# Mách bạn lựa đèn ngủ màu gì tốt cho bản mệnh?



## gomsubaokhanh (15/11/21)

Phòng ngủ là nơi riêng tư cho ta được nghỉ ngơi, thư thái sau mỗi giờ làm việc mệt nhọc. Trong phong thủy, đây là nơi mang đến sức khỏe, hạnh phúc cho gia đình. Vì thế, nội thất phòng bao gồm đèn ngủ cũng có tác dụng quan trọng trong việc điều chỉnh phong thủy cả căn phòng

Vậy đèn ngủ màu gì tốt cho bản mệnh? Nếu chưa biết, đọc ngay bài viết của chúng tôi dưới đây.

Căn cứ lựa chọn đèn ngủ theo bản mệnh?

Đèn ngủ màu gì tốt cho bản mệnh? Trong phong thủy, ta có bảng ngũ hành tương sinh. Ngũ hành tương sinh là sợi dây liên kết, mối quan hệ sinh ra nhau, thúc đẩy nhau phát triển.

Trong đó, ta có 5 hành như sau: Kim, Mộc, Thủy, Hỏa, Thổ. 5 hành trên cũng chính là 5 yếu tố sản sinh ra vạn vật, nên được gọi là ngũ hành.

Thuyết ngũ hành trong phong thủy không chỉ các mối quan hệ về tương sinh mà còn các mối quan hệ tương khắc, phản sinh và phản khắc. Chúng tồn tại và phát triển song hành, tương tác qua lại với nhau. Không thể chối bỏ, hay phủ nhận, tách rời bất cứ yếu tố nào trong chúng.






Dựa trên bản đồ ngũ hành tương sinh tương khắc mà mỗi bản mệnh sẽ luôn có những màu tương hợp và những màu tương khắc. Và để lựa chọn được đèn ngủ màu gì tốt, ta dựa trên bảng ngũ hành này.

Trước tiên, bạn cần biết được bản mệnh của mình thông qua năm sinh. Sau đó, dựa trên cung hành bản mệnh mà lựa chọn màu sắc tương sinh cho phù hợp thông qua quy luật ngũ hành sau:

Mộc sinh Hỏa
Hỏa sinh Thổ
Thổ sinh Kim
Kim sinh Thủy
Thủy sinh Mộc
Đèn ngủ màu gì tốt cho người mệnh Kim

Dựa trên quy luật tương sinh, ta có Thổ sinh Kim. Chính vì vậy, gia chủ khi mua đèn có thể lựa chọn các mẫu có họa tiết hoặc màu sắc tương hợp mệnh Thổ hoặc màu của bản mệnh.

Các màu phù hợp như: nâu đất, nâu vàng, vàng, trắng, xám trắng.

Gói ý đèn ngủ màu gì tốt cho người mệnh Kim:

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Tụ quang hoàng phổ là sự hòa trộn hoàn hảo giữa hai sắc thái màu đối lập nhau, kiến tạo ra sắc men ngả nâu sang trọng.

Đèn ngủ gốm sứ Diệp liên hoàng bào cao cấp được các nghệ nhân làng gốm Bát Tràng khắc thủ công toàn bộ hình ảnh hoa sen lên nền men gốm thạch anh cao cấp. Hoa sen trong phong thủy còn là biểu tượng may mắn bình an, hóa hung thành cát.

Xem thêm: Mách bạn: Đèn ngủ màu gì tốt cho bản mệnh?


----------

